# What's a cheat meal / cheat day?



## afg24 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys hope everyone's doing good just wanted to know what's a cheat meal or cheat day considered in your books?

Man I love cheat days but I binge like crazyyy from dozen dounts to tub of ice cream you name it this time around I'm gona be doing cheat meals.

So what would a ideal cheat meal be ? Cause i see lots of ppl have some sort of desert maybe burger pizza poutine some chocolate all in one sitting isn't that like a cheat day just in one sitting?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

4x4 ( four meat four cheese) and fries from in n out burger or a large hawaiian heat pizza from toppers pizza


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah pizza is always good.  I like doritos, popsicles, and icecream as well.  Cereal MAY be my favorite.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

I love a pepperoni, mushroom and shrimp pizza    I find if I don't have  a cheat meal once in a while when I'm on a cut I'll end up binging hard which is a lot worse..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

My typical
cheat meal is;
double quarter pounder with cheese
2 junior chickens with cheese
2 double cheeseburgers 
2 apple pies 
large chocolate shake
total in Canada is $19.00
had that for lunch today


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> My typical
> cheat meal is;
> double quarter pounder with cheese
> 2 junior chickens with cheese
> ...



I would've puked


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

I love mcdonalds bro. Eat it every Thursday for lunch rain or shine.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 28, 2013)

saved my cheat meal for today. Turkey, fried coliflower, baked ziti, meatballs, honey baked ham, potatoes, chocolate chip cookies and a whole pumpkin pie.


----------



## afg24 (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> My typical
> cheat meal is;
> double quarter pounder with cheese
> 2 junior chickens with cheese
> ...



Sounds amazing i get big mac 2 juniors 2 dbl cheeseburgers 1 lrg fries and oreo mcflurry I see u a Canadian brotha!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ummm cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory ... Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrimMB (Dec 6, 2013)

..............i kinda just ever whatever is infront of me


----------



## blergs. (Dec 6, 2013)

all you can eat buffet!


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 7, 2013)

hey guyz we dont have a cheat day it just a cheal meal and i preffer to eat first most of my meals s always and then to cheat..also when we cheat we have eat whatever we want into 2 hours but not go overboard too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2013)

Usually Taco Bell


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 7, 2013)

pizzaa!!


----------



## MoguMogu (Dec 14, 2013)

PIZZA!

Can't do a cheat day though, that turns into a cheat week.
Cheat meals only here


----------



## El_Muerto (Dec 15, 2013)

Its a cheat meal not a whole cheat day guys!also we must not get overboard and eat whatever in big mounts..just a good meal to please our hungry is enough...


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 18, 2014)

Cheat meal


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 18, 2014)

A rotation of either cheeseburgers, cheesesteaks, pizza, or wings. Along with a side order and about 10-12 beers. Perfect time would be a sunday night during football season when I dont have my son or work.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

Usually either pizza and a dessert, or burger and fries.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

Being on low carb I do it every week.


----------



## evoltwins (Feb 20, 2014)

4x4 from in n out


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't do a cheat meal. I do cheat days. If I am running trenbolone I never notice anything but maybe some lethargy the next days. What I do is I eat what I want then later on in the day around 6 I do some cardio for about 45 mintues. I figure why not its only going to help. Thats the way to do it!


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't really have a cheat day fixed, I prefer to just go with my life. If I have a party planned (and I don't really go that often), I get some unhealthy food there because it's an occasion, I don't fast whole night and then eat sad and alone on a specific day of the week.  I also prefer to just eat a small unhealthy thing everyday and not a pile of junk at once. This way I don't feel like my lifestyle's prisoner all the time and don't try to stuff as much as I can into my stomach on the cheat day.


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

My cheat meal is always still what is on my diet, usually just a tad more with a Quest bar heated up as my dessert


----------



## vassille (Apr 3, 2014)

I def dont do cheat days but I do cheat meals pretty often. 
It basically consists of an extra carb meal a day like baked patatoe and eggwhite/mashroom omlette. 
I know is boring but that's how I keep single digits body fat year around and to be honest for the sweet tooth I have 2 KIND Bars low sugar with chocolate. LOL
Occasionally I also hit a chipotle bowl with everything minus sour cream. 
Nothing else really interests me in terms of bad food, had them all before I dont crave them. I do love whole milk and that I indulge in and that's my post workout drink wirh some protein. I guess im weird
I normally crave normal food  that I eat daily but lots of it in the tune of 8-9 meals a day if I dont hold back.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

Whether I decide to cheat for one meal or one day, I think it's still important to avoid putting garbage food in your system.  I'll go ahead and eat the burgers, fries, pizzas and sweets, but I'll look for those items made with high quality ingredients and try to minimize the processed, chemical laden foods.  The idea of a fast food hamburger looking exactly the same a year later as it did the minute you ordered it is unnerving.


----------



## rschaefer (Apr 18, 2014)

There a mutltitude of reasons that cheat meals are a good idea. For me, I love pizza and do legs on Mondays, so its a win win. I get extra carbs and I get to eat pizza on Sundays.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 18, 2014)

I do a cheat day.  but look at it a little different.  I get tired of eating all after noon.  So one day a week I only eat like 3 meals one is usually complete junk from fast food and the other are pretty in line with what I normally eat aside from maybe bread.  I still call it a cheat day cause I don't eat 2 pounds of misc meat.... and I should

And always on a high carb day.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2014)

I never do a cheat day while dieting but a cheat meal is good once per week.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 18, 2014)

my cheat meals always turn into cheat days


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

my cheat meal is anything want at the time, usually 1-2 a week

If tren is involved I usually have a small cheat meal or dessert everyday just to keep the weight on


----------



## ElitePeptides (Apr 19, 2014)

I to like to save it for the last meal of the day so it doesn't ruin my day. Pizza is the favorite.


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 19, 2014)

Cheat meal, you say? Well, if it ain't Thai yellow curry then, you know... I make due.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

